# the antenna wire passed through the canopy



## Darkjero30

Hola a todos, estoy realizando una traducción del inglés al español sobre el FW 190(Avión de caza alemán de la Segunda Guerra Mundial) y tengo dudas en la siguiente frase:

"... the antenna wire passed through the canopy, under tension, over a small pulley and was anchored to a small bulged fairing at the vertical tail tip."

Mi traducción propuesta es:

"... el cable de la antena pasaba a través de la cabina, tensionado, sobre una pequeña polea y estaba sujeto a un pequeño carenado ubicado en la punta del estabilizador vertical."

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pacosancas

Yo la veo excelente. Podrías también haber usado "en tensión" en lugar de "tensionado", y "anclado" en lugar de "sujeto", si quieres ser algo más literal; pero tu traducción es impecable en mi opinión.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Un par de sugerencias:

  “El cable de la antena pasaba a través de la cubierta de la carlinga”
  “Ubicado en el vértice del estabilizador vertical”; o también:
  “Ubicado en el vértice del plano de deriva”

EDIT:     Ahora que lo pienso mejor, posiblemente mis sugerencias suenen demasiado “peninsulares”. Si la traducción es para Argentina, a lo mejor conviene conservar “cabina” y “punta” en vez de “carlinga” y “vértice”. Pero lo dejo a tu criterio.


----------



## Darkjero30

Muy buenas las sugerencias fantasmagorico y pacosancas, sirven para mejorar la traducción. 

Saludos
Jerónimo


----------



## coolbrowne

Fantasmagórico said:


> ...a lo mejor conviene conservar “cabina” y “punta” en vez de “carlinga” y “vértice”...


Pero no te olvides "*la cubierta de*" sea carlinga o cabina ¿Verdad?


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Sí, claro. La cubierta o la *cúpula* (otra opción más, para que elijas la que más te guste).


----------



## 0scar

La _carlinga/cabina_ es el_ cockpit_.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

0scar said:


> La _carlinga/cabina_ es el_ cockpit_.



   Muy cierto. De este lado del río, también se usa el término inglés muchas veces.


----------



## 0scar

Lo que quiero decir que canopy es no es cabina ni carlinga, sino la cúpula, cubierta o como se llame.
Más arriba ya está dicho pero no está muy claro.


----------



## man2c

Hola a todos.

He llegado a este hilo buscando una traducción de canopy en arquitectura y he observado que hay un error de bulto en la traducción de "the vertical tail tip" que el iniciador ha traducido como "la punta del estabilizador vertical" y que nadie más ha corregido.

No hace falta saber mucho inglés y sí haber leído muchos tebeos de hazañas bélicas para saber que la antena de los Focke Wulff 190 iba desde la carlinga a la parte más alta del "timón de dirección", como es lógico. Además basta con ver cualquiera de las fotos que aparecen en internet.

Saludos


----------



## Darkjero30

man2c said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> He llegado a este hilo buscando una traducción de canopy en arquitectura y he observado que hay un error de bulto en la traducción de &quot;the vertical tail tip&quot; que el iniciador ha traducido como &quot;la punta del estabilizador vertical&quot; y que nadie más ha corregido.
> 
> No hace falta saber mucho inglés y sí haber leído muchos tebeos de hazañas bélicas para saber que la antena de los Focke Wulff 190 iba desde la carlinga a la parte más alta del &quot;timón de dirección&quot;, como es lógico. Además basta con ver cualquiera de las fotos que aparecen en internet.
> 
> Saludos


 


El estabilizador vertical es todo el conjunto... el timón de dirección forma parte del estabilizador vertical. En el FW 190 y demás aviones de ls SGM el cable de la antena no se ubicaba sobre el timón sino sobre la parte más alta del estabilizador vertical... el timón de dirección es una superficie móvil... y el cable de la antena no debe interferir con su funcionamiento...


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Podríamos decir que se fijaba en el vértice del "empenaje de cola".

Saludos


----------

